# Question on deer feed and bait



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

I was hoping a few more experienced hunters could direct me My in laws just bought some property down in harrison county and Im going to set up and hunt down there from my treestand. Where I am, there are abundant acorn trees, and its pretty thick so I'm hoping the deer will feel safe. My question is how should I go about baiting them with the season opening so close? Im for sure going to throw out corn this weekend, but I just started hunting last year so I really don't know anything about food blocks, or what I should be using for this time of year. Any suggestions would be greatly apreciated. Thanks, and good hunting/fishing!


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

If you wanna bait, you can use field corn, but be sure that you put it in a feeder because once the corn gets wet it will get moldy and be junk. A salt or mineral block is another good idea. Try to put these in heavily traveled areas. Or if you wanna do some scouting find out where the deer are bedding at, staging at and feeding at. Try to set up where they travel to and from eating and bedding. If you have a water source thats another good spot to look at especially during the rut because them big boys can go a long time with out eating but they gotta drink sometime. Setting up on a standing corn field is probably where i have had my most success. They deer obviously know they are safe there and will move out of the corn to feed or drink and then back in to bed. Soy beans also is huge food source for them especially late season. I hope this helps you somewhat. Good luck this year with the new property!!!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

IMHO if you have a good white oak acorns your baiting is done for you by nature. Hunt the acorns and you will find the deer.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

BOO said:


> If you wanna bait, you can use field corn, but be sure that you put it in a feeder because once the corn gets wet it will get moldy and be junk.


i can prove that to be wrong!! i had 175 lb of corn get moldy and i set it out anyways just to see what would happen and BAM in 4 days a 50 lb bag is gone. and my trail cam proves it to be deer and ****.. so they will eat it if its a little moldy.. and i dont see it getting moldy sitting in the woods.. that corn wont last long enough in the woods to get moldy..


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

as long as its placed were deer will find it regularly, ive never had moldy corn and it wasnt around long enough after rain to get moldy either. i also have good luck with apples if you can get ahold of them ESPECIALLY if there are no apple trees in your woods. if theres an apple thicket somewhere on the other hand...it doesnt make much difference. if you know places in town people have apple trees in their yards, its not hard to get permission to take em all so they dont have to clean em up later. if theres a grain elevator in your area, you can also buy livestock molasses. pour that over the apples/corn and thatd be deer candy


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Last year I tried the horse sweet feed which conatains corn, oats and molasses, do not try that in a tube feeder. The open elbow at the bottom held rain, even though I have a drain hole, and it got clogged and moldy. The apples are golden, see the pic. and this year I'll throw in some pears, see how that goes. We heard they also like smashed pumpkins, don't waste your time. A salt block will be going out, they dug a big hole after it was gone still after the salted dirt, see the attached, and I'd put some sort of lava stuff on the top as well. The salt block was where the root is. We have spread some deer-co-cain around with lesser holes dug but they still hit that as well.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I do not mind baiting....but if u have natural food out there especially some acorns....I would hunt that for a while and see what happens.....I wouldnt change a thing in the woods if u dont have too....leave it natural and they wont notice a thing til they realize they have a hole in there side. If for some reason you dont get any action on deer while ur in the woods then try throwing out some apples covered in molasses....or even a salt lick.....the guy below showed you the proof in a lick.....itd be a good way to bold an area "make a hole" with the salt and deer will remember where to go for some food.....do keep in mind though if there is food there all the time....deer will get used to that and start feeding there at night....so natural is better i think! lol


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

peon said:


> i can prove that to be wrong!! i had 175 lb of corn get moldy and i set it out anyways just to see what would happen and BAM in 4 days a 50 lb bag is gone. and my trail cam proves it to be deer and ****.. so they will eat it if its a little moldy.. and i dont see it getting moldy sitting in the woods.. that corn wont last long enough in the woods to get moldy..


I can prove it to be right that it gets moldy and becomes junk, i had about 5-10 lbs left out of 50lbs. I had it out for over a month and it wasnt touched. So we probably are both right. It just depends on the deer I guess!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I had a doe and her fawn eating hickory nuts 20 feet from my sunroom last night around 7:00 Pm. I hope they come back cause they're a pain to rake up in the fall.


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey thannks for all the advice! We went out today and checked my brother's stand area where he had layed out two bags of corn and apples a week ago and saw buck turds the size of large charcoal. all the corn he had tossed out there was gone. Deffinitely getting stoked, I got my stand up just today and tossed out corn and apples as well. The good news is that there are no natural apple trees so if what you say is true out my way then we should be getting some decent action. This next week im gonna follow up with another 2 or 3 bags of corn, and probably about a pickup truck full of apples and a block of some kind. gonna roll with deer cain since I've heard some bad reviews on cmere deer. Thanks again fellas, ill let ya know what we see next time I check the property.


----------



## bman007 (Apr 12, 2008)

TROPHY ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

They last longer than any product ive used to attract deer to stand or camera sites. Theyre an all natural product check em out, be glad you did!


----------

